# LED Desk Lamp - RS Canada



## PhotonBoy (Oct 4, 2004)

Radio Shack Canada - LED Desk Lamp 

"This NexxTech compact desk lamp features 20 ultra-bright LED bulbs that provide incredible illumination, making it ideal for students studying late at night or professionals who work from home. Has a multi-position stand with weighted base and swivel head to position the lamp for maximum brightness. Soft touch on/off control. The LEDs are designed to last for 100,000 hours–that's enough light for A LOT of reading! 611-8966" C$79.99


----------



## Elmie (Oct 4, 2004)

Saw one. Its not all that bright...but is pretty white. I guess it would provide enough for reading.


----------



## PhotonBoy (Oct 4, 2004)

Did you happen to note how many watts of power it drew?


----------



## Elmie (Oct 4, 2004)

hmm...you know what I'll check tomorrow.


----------



## Elmie (Oct 6, 2004)

Checked out the power draw on it. THere is an adaptor that plugs into the base and the specs are:

12v DC
500mah

So very little power draw.


----------



## PhotonBoy (Oct 7, 2004)

Thanks, Elmie for checking that out. I guess that only thing left to wonder about is the degree of AC flicker that might be present with the light. That would depend, of course, on the quality of the AC power supply. I'm not going to volunteer to be the guinea pig, though.

(I used to have an old fluorescent desk lamp one time with intolerable AC flicker - I dumped it in favor of a warmer, flicker-free incandescent.)


----------



## Elmie (Oct 7, 2004)

As far as I can tell there is no flicker at all. The quality of the light seems to be pretty good. It has a touch sensative on/off switch. Kinda neat.


----------



## greg_in_canada (Oct 8, 2004)

Elmie said the adapter is 12 volts DC at 500 mA. So
unless it's completely unfiltered (rectifier but no
caps) there should be no flicker.

Greg


----------

